# Italian road bikes of the '70s



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I have spent a lot of time researching vintage Treks, Schwinn Paramounts and other makes out there, but cannot seem to come up with Italian and/or French road bikes that would be good candidates for a project. Guess I didn't pay much attention to the TdF's in those days. 

Anyone have a list of the more desirable bikes of that era?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I can offer a few: 
Pardon the spelling.

Colnago
Pogliaghi
Pinarello
Cinelli
Guerciotti
Masi
Olmo
LeJeune
Peugeot
Follis


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Google "Classic Rendezvous."


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Richard said:


> Google "Classic Rendezvous."




or just go to classicrendezvous.com


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh...thanks!

THAT should keep me busy for awhile....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

dave_gt said:


> Okay, I have spent a lot of time researching vintage Treks, Schwinn Paramounts and other makes out there, but cannot seem to come up with Italian and/or French road bikes that would be good candidates for a project. Guess I didn't pay much attention to the TdF's in those days.
> 
> Anyone have a list of the more desirable bikes of that era?


 Hey, Mondonico.

PS. I have one (my SOs female race bike from the late 70s) that she wants me to sell. I was going to ebay it soon but I guess I will try here on RBR before I do that. If you are interested I can send some pics. Probably about 56 in good condition. Have the full Superbe pro component gruppo still in great working order that could go with it..
Don Hanson


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> or just go to classicrendezvous.com


Wise A$$. I couldn't remember if it was .com or .org.

So there!!


----------

